Ask HN: Where do companies like outpan and semantics3 get their data from? - joshpen188
======
outpan
Outpan here,

We use a combination of polite massive-scale web crawling and user
contribution. We had an in-house web crawler for years until recently when we
released it as a stand-alone service.

